# D&D Group in Near West Chicago Seeking Players



## Lord_ruben (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey,

I am the DM for a group that is currently running the Red Hand of Doom D&D published adventure in the Eberron setting. We are currently four members strong and looking to add one or two more players. We play on the near west side of Chicago, in Jefferson park near Foster and Milwaukee; that's close to the Jefferson Park stop on the blue line for the CTA savvy.

We are a fairly laid back group who meet almost ever other Sunday. We are more focused on fast, fun roleplaying than deep character emmersion or min/max gaming. If you are interested drop me an e-mail at Lord_ruben@yahoo.com.


----------



## waterdhavian (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm a player in Lord_Ruben's game and we are indeed looking for some others.  The Red Hand of Doom Adventure is great and even entering after starting it you'll have a blast.


----------



## waterdhavian (Nov 28, 2006)

We are still in looking for players.  Contact me or Lord_Ruben.

-Thanks


----------

